# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Πρόβλημα με Juro Pro 815

## koulio

Καλησπέρα ,

Έχω ένα Juro Pro 815 το οποίο παρουσίασε το εξείς πρόβλημα. Βγάζει νερό μαζί με ατμό απο το σίδερο, σε πολύ μεγάλη πίεση. Εχω αλλάξει τους διπλούς θερμοστάτες 190-210 βαθμούς και τον πρεσοστάτη. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Έχει κανείς κάποια εμπειρία ?

Υ.Γ. Το έχω καθαρίσει απο άλατα , (είχε πάρα πολλά).

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

Γιώργος

----------


## studio52

Καλησπερα φιλε να ελενξεις τον θερμοστατη που δινει εντολη στην αντλια . πρεπει να εχεις βαλει λαθος θερμοστατη.  ο θερμοστατης πρεπει να ειναι τυπου ( normal open ) δηλαδη οταν η θερμοκρασια στον λεβητα φτασει τους 190 βαθμους τοτε κλεινει κυκλωμα ο θερμοστατης και δινει εντολη στην αντλια να γεμισει με νερο τον λεβητα .  εσυ πρεπει να εχεις βαλει θερμοστατη ακριβως τον αντιθετο .  δηλαδη  μεχρι να φτασει η θερμοκρασια στους 190 βαθμους ειναι κλειστος και δινει συνεχεια εντολη στην αντλια να τροφοδοτει τον λεβητα με νερο και οταν πατας την σκανδαλη στο σιδερο να βγαινει απο το σιδερο ατμος με νερο.  μια αλλη περιπτωση ειναι οι βιδες που εχει η αντισταση πανω στο λεβητα να εχουν λασκαρει και να μην πατα καλα η αντισταση οποτε να μην ζεστενεται σωστα ο λεβητας οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση ξεβιδωνεις την αντισταση την καθαριζεις απο την θερμικη παστα απο γραφιτη και βαζεις καινουργια παστα γραφιτη και την βιδωνεις καλα πανω στον λεβητα

----------


## koulio

> Καλησπερα φιλε να ελενξεις τον θερμοστατη που δινει εντολη στην αντλια . πρεπει να εχεις βαλει λαθος θερμοστατη.  ο θερμοστατης πρεπει να ειναι τυπου ( normal open ) δηλαδη οταν η θερμοκρασια στον λεβητα φτασει τους 190 βαθμους τοτε κλεινει κυκλωμα ο θερμοστατης και δινει εντολη στην αντλια να γεμισει με νερο τον λεβητα .  εσυ πρεπει να εχεις βαλει θερμοστατη ακριβως τον αντιθετο .  δηλαδη  μεχρι να φτασει η θερμοκρασια στους 190 βαθμους ειναι κλειστος και δινει συνεχεια εντολη στην αντλια να τροφοδοτει τον λεβητα με νερο και οταν πατας την σκανδαλη στο σιδερο να βγαινει απο το σιδερο ατμος με νερο.  μια αλλη περιπτωση ειναι οι βιδες που εχει η αντισταση πανω στο λεβητα να εχουν λασκαρει και να μην πατα καλα η αντισταση οποτε να μην ζεστενεται σωστα ο λεβητας οποτε σε αυτη την περιπτωση ξεβιδωνεις την αντισταση την καθαριζεις απο την θερμικη παστα απο γραφιτη και βαζεις καινουργια παστα γραφιτη και την βιδωνεις καλα πανω στον λεβητα


Καλησπέρα , 

    Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.....
Ο θερμοστάτης είναι σωστός για την αντλία είναι ΝΟ , ούτε οι βίδες ήτανε χαλαρες,  το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αντικατάσταση της θερμικής πάστας ( μετά απο πολύ καλό καθάρισμα). 
Αυτό που παρατηρώ όμως είναι οτι ο ατμός δεν ειναι ξηρός αλλα ποιο υγρός. Θα περάσει μερικά τεστ και θα επανέλθω ....

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου

Φιλικά Γιώργος.

----------


## τομ

> Καλησπέρα , 
> 
>     Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου.....
> Ο θερμοστάτης είναι σωστός για την αντλία είναι ΝΟ , ούτε οι βίδες ήτανε χαλαρες,  το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με αντικατάσταση της θερμικής πάστας ( μετά απο πολύ καλό καθάρισμα). 
> Αυτό που παρατηρώ όμως είναι οτι ο ατμός δεν ειναι ξηρός αλλα ποιο υγρός. Θα περάσει μερικά τεστ και θα επανέλθω ....
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου
> 
> Φιλικά Γιώργος.



παιδιά καλησπέρα...και εγώ αντιμετπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ίδιο σίδερο. και μένα έχει πολλά άλατα αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να τα καθαρίσω.. τελικά το προβλημα λύθηκε οριστικά με την αντικατάσταση της πάστας?? θα προσπαθήσω και εγώ να το επισκευάσω...

----------

